# He won't stop eating



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Hiya, have a new cockatiel, around 11 weeks old, only had him a week and he is living in his food bowl.... He is constantly eating his seed and devours any veges I give him at night. I am assuming a growing baby needs to eat... but am still a little concerned.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's normal for birds to eat off and on all day long, but if he NEVER stops eating there may be a problem.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea, he NEVER stops eating, do I remove food and only give it to him at certain times of day, maybe just have small amounts in the cage all the time???


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

If you've only had him a week, he might just not be used to having food available all the time. Freddie ate like a piggy the first several days and I was a little worried the breeder hadn't fed him enough, but he finally settled into a more normal routine. He still eats a lot more often than the other birds, but he doesn't just live in his food bowl anymore. Wait another few days and if his behavior and poop are both normal, then he's probably just adjusting. If it goes on longer than that, you might want to have a vet check him out just in case.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey thanks. Yea, just moved him into a much bigger cage, he was in my old budgie cage, and that was WAY to small for him. Now he can move around with his tail getting stuck so he is happy to move away from the food bowl. So I think a) he was unable to easily move elsewhere b) he was adjusting and c) he was bored and eating was the only thing to do. No he is SSOOOO happy in the big cage and was hardly eating at all. TO MUCH ELSE TO DO! So proud of him.


----------

